# Whale space heater not working



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Any ideas or help will be really appreciated. We are in chilly northern Spain with no heat. We have a whale space heater which isn't working on either gas or electric now. We ve tried the lock out sequences in the manual. It's four years old.
Many thanks
Ruth


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bought a fan heater &#55357;&#56847;&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose Whale isn't common enough to get a response, glad you're sorted now.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Kev, I was beginning to think I'd upset everyone!! The whale heater was put in when the van was adapted, so I guess it's not very ' normal ' in autotrails. Luckily we've only got a week left and it's a bit warmer for the next few days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sometimes threads just get missed.


----------

